# 4430 JD tractor



## scottbliz (Mar 6, 2015)

We just replaced the starter relay, the key switch relay and still the tractor will not start with the key. When the key is turned there is one click. sometimes after 5 attempts at starting it will catch and start. I can jump it with a screw driver across the starter solenoid, but don't like to do that. Still searching but any advice will help. thanks guys


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

What about the neutral switch at the gearshift. Wiggle the gearshift in neutral. Happens to me a lot.


----------



## scottbliz (Mar 6, 2015)

Will do that, thanks and keep the suggestions coming And where is the neutral switch located?


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I think it's on the right side of the transmission where the levers go into the transmission. Not positive. But sometimes just wiggling the shift lever will work. Sorry I couldn't be more specific without the tractor in front of me.


----------



## scottbliz (Mar 6, 2015)

We found it and it was the neutral switch It was loose and corroded. Hot wired it and it started right up. thanks for all the help


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Glad I could help. Now make sure you replace it so it doesn't start while in gear. Safety first!


----------

